# Boss Snow Pusher Boxes



## SullivanNursery (Sep 28, 2010)

Boss Snow Pusher Boxes

2- 8' SK-8 Skid Steer- w/ new set of an edge and shoes $2,500 each- Barely used
1- 10' SK-10 Skid Steer w/ new edge and shoes on end of last season $2,700
1- 12' BL-12 Backhoe or wheel loader- W/ new set shoes and cutting edge $4,700

Located in Hanover, PA. I can load, ship, or deliver.


----------

